# Conflicting with going potty



## darnellchoward76 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi there, our Coco is 10 months and she used to be really good with potty training at my house and my girlfriend's place. Lately, she won't go at my place unless I take her outside, which is new to her since she's always went potty in the house on pads. About a week ago she had accidents at my house and my girlfriend's house, which was weird because she's been so good since we got her, cept for a few incidents when she first got to us. 

Has anyone experienced this? What did you do to help your baby?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

First of all, I really like the way you said "help your baby." You sound like a compassionate Malt parent. I would not let her out of your sight and go back to pottytraining basics with her--crate her or tether her when you're not watching her roam. Then take her to the pad. Give her a treat and tons of praise for potty on the pad. It sounds like she might be feelings stressed right now, like so many of us and our pets. I think you can steer her back on track, though.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I agree. Back to basics. Sometimes the slightest change will cause them to regress. a change in schedule, a long trip, a vacation or long weekend, a new place. These are just a few things that will throw off my pup.


----------

